# JonBenet Killer Found



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I am a big follower of crime stories so when this news broke I was actually shocked and am not sure if I still believe it. I have to admit I thought that some family member did it.

http://www.tfponline.com/absolutenm/templates/breaking.aspx?articleid=3800&zoneid=41


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I will be interested to see if he is the real Killer though - most of the stuff he said was on the news years ago. I could have said it. We will see. I think they just want to "solve" this at this point. But we will see!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I am still of the opinion that Patsy Ramsey was the most likely culprit. Something just wasn't right dressing that poor six year old girl up to look like she was sixteen or older. I can't prove anything and Mrs. Patsy ain't really up to confirming or denying this anymore is she?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Sin that's who I thought/think it was as well. Something just doesn't sit right with me on this confession.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sinister said:


> I can't prove anything and Mrs. Patsy ain't really up to confirming or denying this anymore is she?


No....she's taking a dirt nap.

When the news broke yesterday I was shocked. This news is all I've been hearing today herein Colorado. I remember when it happened. People still drive out to the house to take pictures. I hear out in Georgia where JonBenet is burried they have a weird shrine sort of thing at her burial site (barbie dolls etc).


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> No....she's taking a dirt nap.
> 
> When the news broke yesterday I was shocked. This news is all I've been hearing today herein Colorado. I remember when it happened. People still drive out to the house to take pictures. I hear out in Georgia where JonBenet is burried they have a weird shrine sort of thing at her burial site (barbie dolls etc).


They do have the shrine thing you speak of you there at the site. I have seen pictures of it. I do know where she is buried at but have not personally been there.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> I will be interested to see if he is the real Killer though - most of the stuff he said was on the news years ago. I could have said it. We will see. I think they just want to "solve" this at this point. But we will see!


I agree with you there. Guess we'll have to wait and see when they compare his DNA to what was found under her nails and in her underwear. Either way he's a sick man.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Things are starting to get interesting. It seems Karr's ex-wife is say he was with her when the murder happened.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/LegalCenter/story?id=2325353&page=1


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Well if he didn't do it, I think he should at least get "psycho killer look of the year" award. that guy looks nuts.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If that **** isn't guilty he needs to be put away just for his sick confession alone. I still maintain the Ramseys, Patsy in particular knew more than they have let on. It'll all come out in the wash, so they say, eventually.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> Well if he didn't do it, I think he should at least get "psycho killer look of the year" award. that guy looks nuts.


I was thinking that at first too Hib. I rewatched where they had him taking the pics and he seems drugged up pretty bad. I dunno if that something done over there or not. Its possible they drugged him to get a confession. I'm going to have to wait for more info before I can make a decision on whats up.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

He looked drugged to me could not even sit down on his own. 
Here is my take (and i dont have time to follow the whole thing) He was arrested for something like child molestation over there thats what I initially heard. So rather than face their punishment which i am sure is much more apprpriate than ours he fesses up to the murder and gets extradited. As a us citizen he could apeal extradition for ever.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

No way this guy did it. 

He was with his ex-wife at the time (If your EX wont say you killed somebody, you didn't kill anybody) AND there's all this noise about him drugging the girl, when there were no drugs in her.

Granted, he's a creepy looking ****, and should probably be killed just for going to Thailand (yes, we all know the reason he was there) but, I don't believe he killed this girl. 

Not that the case will ever be solved, but I'd bet on the family. Probably the brother.

The house is for sale again. For the third time since the murder. Half the basement is walled off now. Creepy.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

He looks very sick mentally of course, but physically as well. I think he's so mentally sick that he has come out to get a whole publicity thing, but he only has a little time to live and thought he would go out big, why not confess to something huge, go to jail, get some free health care and die.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

When this story broke a few days ago, I was kinda happy that they finally were going to solve this murder. When I saw the picture of Karr on the news he looked like a weirdo and of course being in Thailand made it more believable. But his story is definitely not adding up. I mean, why would you contradict the facts of the case that were made public (i.e. picked her up at school - Christmas vacation, and drugged her - no drugs found in her system) when he had a fascination with her and followed the case for years. Why would he screw up those details. He was emailing a professor with tidbits and writing to Patsy when finally caught. Also, I don't think he has asked for an attorney yet to represent him. I think this guy just wants his 15 minutes of fame because he's a stalker and this is as close as he can be to JonBenet and her family.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

That dude's a kook. I don't think he killed anyone, he just likes the attention.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I wonder if his ex-wife has any pictures of him at home on Christmas when he said he was suppose to be with JonBenet. Wonder what his reaction would be then.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Here's another article I ran across this morning. I am getting more and more confused by the minute. I keep bouncing back and forth one if he did or didn't.

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20177876-2703,00.html


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

I personally don't think they've found the real killer at all. Just some nut job wanting his 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Well he's cleared of these charges....all I know is he's a sick *beeeeeeep*


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> Well he's cleared of these charges....all I know is he's a sick *beeeeeeep*


I caught that on the evening news, too, MM. Too bad he can't just be thrown in the can gratis--I'm sure he's earned it at some point in the past. He looks like he'd have lots of potential "boyfriends" lining up to welcome him to PMITA prison.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

What I don't get is they just let him go causing all these problems, shouldn't he at least be forced to pay back the money spent by the tax payers of CO for the past week and shouldn't he be forced to get mental help. It's sick what he described what he did to that little girl and it didn't even happen and they didn't say all the details he gave.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think he should be in jail period. I think he is going to Sanoma CA for the porn charges that he skipped out on. Just another slap on the wrist. When I was watching him on tv, it looked like he was enjoying his time at our expense especially eating like royalty on the plane.


----------

